# Post your BEST 3 of 2020!



## gk fotografie (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year !!

Normally this 'BEST 3 of...' thread is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 best photos taken during the previous month, but what could be nicer than to start on January 1st with the BEST 3 photos you took in the past year?

So, please show us the BEST 3 photos you took in *2020*!

This is the 'Just For Fun' forum so there will be no critique or negative comments allowed. Positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, inspiration, processing, location etc. is encouraged.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 1, 2021)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 1, 2021)

Snowy flight2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Screech Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Red Throated Loon by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 1, 2021)

Just three for the whole year?  You’re killing me gk!  Really though I shot more this year than ever before so hard to choose.  If I had to pick my three best, they would not be the same as my three favorites.  So these are my three favorites of 2020.

I love this one because the light was just phenomenal and it was a total  slam on the brakes and pull over moment after seeing a glimpse of this lake through the trees.  Vermont:




I&#x27;m in a Vermont state of mind by SharonCat..., on Flickr

I earned this one with a perilous climb up the icy stairs thanks to my yak trax spikes and the return trip I scooted down on my butt like a toddler.  NH:




hdr frozen waterfall by SharonCat..., on Flickr

I just love the way these trees are silhouetted against the night sky.  This one was only possible due to the lack of cars out during the initial days of the pandemic as there is a fairly busy highway in this direction which would normally have caused too much light pollution.  NH:




Milky Way silhouettes by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## paigew (Jan 1, 2021)

It's really hard to narrow it down from the 4,700 images I have from the year (mostly culled ) but these are pretty close to the top.ATTACH=full]201922[/ATTACH]


----------



## weepete (Jan 1, 2021)

2020 has not been a year with much opportunity to shoot, lockdown has largely prevented me from being in the places I like to go. But I did get a nice one of my daughter, and a couple of landscapes I'm pleased with:




Amy Headshot 2020 by wee_pete, on Flickr




Gruinard Bay 02 by wee_pete, on Flickr





Lochan An Ais Sunset 01 by wee_pete, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb (Jan 1, 2021)

Third one was completed in 2020 with the shot of comet Neowise (foreground captured circa 2017).


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 2, 2021)

View attachment 201956
View attachment 201955
View attachment 201954


----------



## PJM (Jan 3, 2021)

Favorite anyway...



B3-2 by Peter Martin, on Flickr



B3 by Peter Martin, on Flickr



B3-4 by Peter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Jan 4, 2021)

I shot my camera exactly (3) times this year.

here's the best of each:


----------



## snowbear (Jan 4, 2021)

Osprey, Blackwater NWR (Cambridge, MD)




Lone Tree, Blackwater NWR (Cambridge, MD)




Old US 40 Bridge, Casselman River (Grantsville, MD)


----------



## catrike (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## CherylL (Jan 7, 2021)

Three of my favorites

1.



dogwood by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Mushroom by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.



Oscar evening at the park 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 7, 2021)

Work & covid lockdowns have drastically reduced photo opportunities, but I did managed a few in the summer:




PK 28mm vari ND by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




A7_07238 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr




light painting 2 by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 7, 2021)

@petro I love the IR


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 8, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> @petro I love the IR


Thank you. It did turn out significantly better than most of my IR efforts.


----------



## nokk (Jan 14, 2021)

2020 was not a good year for landscapes for me.  my annual roadtrip was marred by heavy smoke and wildfires that rerouted my travel and covid shutdowns which cross off large parts of my itinerary.  so it's wildlife.

august - an egret at a local wildlife refuge.  at the height of the shutdown i had the refuge mostly to myself and hit it after work when i was on day shift.






october - the best promise of a sunset while visiting grand teton np fizzled out.  but there was a nice golden hour glow on some horses and aspens.





october - october was my last chance to get out and shoot for the year before a possible landslide of work hit us in early november.  i was at a local refuge where i usually don't see much wildlife, but i was in the area.  i saw a fox walking along the road and pulled over for photos and crouched next to my car.  he kept walking towards me and then stood still for a few seconds before disappearing into the woods to go around me.  pretty happy with this one considering it was taken at 600mm handheld @ 1/1250s in very low light.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 14, 2021)

nokk said:


> 2020 was not a good year for landscapes for me.  my annual roadtrip was marred by heavy smoke and wildfires that rerouted my travel and covid shutdowns which cross off large parts of my itinerary.  so it's wildlife.
> 
> august - an egret at a local wildlife refuge.  at the height of the shutdown i had the refuge mostly to myself and hit it after work when i was on day shift.
> 
> ...



Wow, super stuff, just like the black church. You got it going on.


----------



## nokk (Jan 14, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow, super stuff, just like the black church. You got it going on.


thanks jcdeboever


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------

